# Lounge > Food and Dining >  Scalloped Potatoes and other potato casseroles -

## ExtraSlow

Craving potato casseroles such as scalloped potatoes. Looking for new recipes. Give 'em here bros.

----------


## Buster

Find Ruth's Chris sweet potatoes casserole recipe

----------


## killramos

Have you tried mashed potatoes?

----------


## Strider

https://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/...-potato-gratin

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Looks good, bring that to the Beyond potluck please.

----------


## killramos

A real crowd pleaser I like is to do a mashed sweet potatoe casserole, scooped into hollowed out bell peppers, drizzled with balsamic vinegar at the (cuts the richness of the sweet potatoe). 

I’ve also done something similar with half down the length jalapeños if your guests can tolerate some zing.

It’s not technically a casserole but there is no practical difference.

To stay on topic. Swartzied potatoes are good. https://domesticdreamboat.com/cheesy...own-casserole/

----------


## Swank

I bet Satan's ass tastes like scalloped potatoes, neither appeal to me. Unpopular opinion, I know.

----------


## Gman.45

> I bet Satan's ass tastes like scalloped potatoes, neither appeal to me. Unpopular opinion, I know.



When I was a young boy, I thought it was spelled "scalped potatoes", and always envisioned angry natives scalping people, and that somehow this type of cutting action was used on "scalped potatoes" or some such. I still liked eating them despite that...

----------


## flipstah

> Find Ruth's Chris sweet potatoes casserole recipe



Does your wife have potato recipes to share? I feel like this is home turf for her.

----------


## Buster

> Does your wife have potato recipes to share? I feel like this is home turf for her.



My wife can't cook for shit

----------


## flipstah

sad panda

----------


## sabad66

This is the best mashed potatoes recipe. Huge hit every time. He’s right that the potato ricer is a game changer. $25 on Amazon but totally worth it

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Good scalloped potatoes are hard to come by, for some reason. Maybe it's because saying of the boxed ones are pretty darn good.
*Flame suit on

They suck bag at New Glasgow Lobster Supper in PEI, which is weird as shit because everything else there is spectacular.

----------


## Disoblige

For some reason I keep thinking the best mash could potentially be made with usage of an Instant Pot. Could it be true and we all move past the stigma of it? Haha

----------


## killramos

No

----------


## ExtraSlow

I can't imagine how an instant pot would improve mashed potatoes

----------


## flipstah

What's wrong with using a fork and butter

----------


## Brent.ff

Step up a notch and make Kellers Potato Pave. A lot of work but next level for an impress someone side

----------


## suntan

Try making aligot.

----------

